# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Water

## chris

Just been reading a *vet on beekeeping* pamphlet, where he says "the water the bees drink should be slightly acidic
in order to allow the provision of the protons necessary for the  correct working of the cells.If the ph is above 7 we should add cider vinegar to it" 
Knowing nothing about it, can someone advise me if this is important? My bees drink in nature, but the soil here is very heavy clay.

----------


## Jon

Mine often collect water from sources full of decaying leaves which would make the water slightly acidic.

----------


## nemphlar

20 years ago using a hen feeder and marbles the advice was to add a pinch of salt, they did use it.

----------

